# Why not Alan Anderson as the starting SG?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I was impressed with Anderson's play at the end of last season and would like to see him given a real chance to earn the starting SG spot.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> I was impressed with Anderson's play at the end of last season and would like to see him given a real chance to earn the starting SG spot.


Are you assuming Brevin Knight's not going to be around next season? If he is, he'll be the two and Felton the one. Best Anderson will be able to acheive, probably, is a spot backing up Knight.

Of course, if Knight's gone during the summer, Anderson might have a shot.

Laurie


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anderson did really well for the last week of the season...prior to that he didn't do anything whatsoever.It's hard to see him as more than a backup right now.SG is clearly the area of greatest need for this team and it should the area Bickerstaff looks to in the draft and/or free agency.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> SG is clearly the area of greatest need for this team and it should the area Bickerstaff looks to in the draft and/or free agency.


I disagree.

Knight and Felton worked well together in the backcourt, and there's no indication (yet, anyway) that Knight's dissatisfied with that set-up. Second, Matt Carroll took most of the season to get acclimated to the big league--but when he _did_ get it together that last few games, he was a very solid two. Between Knight and Carroll, the Bobcats have a very decent (though not spectacular) pair of shooting guards.

Laurie


----------



## MoonTheLoon (Apr 25, 2006)

Decent SGs are great as backups, not so great to start them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This guy needs to be a backup SG (at best). Great heart, but great heart without lots of talent, is a bench player.

Rudy Gay is going to be in Charlotte come June.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> Rudy Gay is going to be in Charlotte come June.


And that helps the SG position how?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

endora60 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Knight and Felton worked well together in the backcourt, and there's no indication (yet, anyway) that Knight's dissatisfied with that set-up. Second, Matt Carroll took most of the season to get acclimated to the big league--but when he _did_ get it together that last few games, he was a very solid two. Between Knight and Carroll, the Bobcats have a very decent (though not spectacular) pair of shooting guards.
> 
> Laurie


How exactly is an all smurf starting backcourt with no shooting going to help the Bobcats? Not to mention the problems this creates on defense.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> How exactly is an all smurf starting backcourt with no shooting going to help the Bobcats? Not to mention the problems this creates on defense.


I have to agree with him on this one.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> How exactly is an all smurf starting backcourt with no shooting going to help the Bobcats? Not to mention the problems this creates on defense.


"All-Smurf"? Charming.

When did you _ever_ see Matt Carroll afraid to take a shot? Knight's perhaps more pass-first, but he certainly took his share of shots too--and of the two, he's the stronger on defense.

The Bobcats' end to the season, once the lineup finally solidified, is evidence that Felton and Knight in the backcourt together works. Is it orthodox? No. Is it effective? Yes.

Laurie


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

endora60 said:


> "All-Smurf"? Charming.
> 
> When did you _ever_ see Matt Carroll afraid to take a shot? Knight's perhaps more pass-first, but he certainly took his share of shots too--and of the two, he's the stronger on defense.
> 
> ...


It is effective at keeping the Bobcats in the lottery. Knight is a PG and his value will likely never be higher. What better time to trade him than this offseason?

A primary SG committee of Knight and Carroll is possibly the worst in the NBA outside of Denver.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> It is effective at keeping the Bobcats in the lottery. Knight is a PG and his value will likely never be higher. What better time to trade him than this offseason?


Better time would've been when the set-up wasn't working, earlier in the season. You want to take a situation that's _finally_ come together and screw it up. In February your solution would've made perfect sense, but it doesn't now--not after the way the season ended.



> A primary SG committee of Knight and Carroll is possibly the worst in the NBA outside of Denver.


Proof's in the numbers. It wasn't the worst outside Denver. Not the best either, obviously, but better than anything else Charlotte tried. No reason to think it can't continue to improve as the players come to know one another better over the course of another season.

Laurie


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

endora60 said:


> Better time would've been when the set-up wasn't working, earlier in the season. You want to take a situation that's _finally_ come together and screw it up. In February your solution would've made perfect sense, but it doesn't now--not after the way the season ended.


You mean like the 4 game win streak to end the season when Knight couldn't play? Or are you talking about the 5 wins in March.




> Proof's in the numbers. It wasn't the worst outside Denver. Not the best either, obviously, but better than anything else Charlotte tried. No reason to think it can't continue to improve as the players come to know one another better over the course of another season.
> 
> Laurie


Yes, they put up PPG, but they also allowed a lot of PPG. At this point I'm not arguinf for Anderson, just against Knight as the starting SG. Why not trade him to the Raptors for Mo Pete?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> At this point I'm not arguinf for Anderson, just against Knight as the starting SG. Why not trade him to the Raptors for Mo Pete?


You don't think Knight and Felton would continue to improve as a duo if given the time and attention? Ye of little faith.

I saw on SportsCenter last night, though, that Knight's rumored to be trade fodder, so we'll never know who's right if that happens.

As for Mo Pete, I don't know anything about his status with the Raptors. Do they want to lose him--and lose him for somebody like Brevin Knight? Why? 

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> As for Mo Pete, I don't know anything about his status with the Raptors. Do they want to lose him--and lose him for somebody like Brevin Knight? Why?


Brevin Knight would be a steal for them, especially when you consider their PG is freakin Mike James, who they might not even get the chance to resign.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Mike James had some ungodly numbers this year,but the Raptors might well preder to have Knight because he actually passes the ball to his teammates.I have seen Raptors fans make countless post to the effect that James should give the ball to Bosh.

A lot of teams with playoff hopes might give you something of longterm value for Knight as either a backup or a starter.Knight is not old yet,but he's getting there.The best thing for the Cats to do is to work towards becoming a contender by trading him.They could certainly make the playoffs next season,but the idea is to win games in the playoffs and I rather doubt that we're going to be in a position to win playoff games next year or probably the year after.Of course if we can't get enough back then we keep him.I figure Knight is worth a decent first draft pick and maybe more.Short of that we keep him.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm curious Diable, when did HKF say that? (the sig)


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

In the Nuggets forum there's a thread entitled the_ Nuggets are going to smoke the Clippers_.I found it somewhat amusing.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> In the Nuggets forum there's a thread entitled the_ Nuggets are going to smoke the Clippers_.I found it somewhat amusing.


I wonder how silly somebody feels now, as the Clips wait for either the Suns or Lakers?

Laurie


----------

